# Bent exhaust valves (MY BAD)



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok so I timed the bike and in my haste put the cap back on without rotating the motor. caused the tip of the valve stems to pass the set screw and hit the rocker arm. So the rocker seemed loose and the valves would snap up violently. AS STATED (MY BAD ) valves both bent at the top of stems....Now I am looking through my mag collection for aftermarket company's. 64 for the two and seals from the dealer with discounts. broke from Kids gifts,and the wife doesn't know. I wanna keep it that way. *ANY IDEAS*?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Pout until the wife asks you what's wrong. In a very sad way (you have to be very theatrical at this point, tears would help) tell her you don't know exactly what went wrong, you wanted to take her on a romantic moon light ride and enjoy the stars with the most important woman in your life. She'll feel so sorry for you, she'll let you pawn her wedding band to buy the parts you need to fix your bike. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

IB Sounds good but weve been together 14 years she can sense BU11 S*at. Dont ask dont tell. or play stupid. works every time.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

maybe try calling a builder like glenn and aftermidnightracing and see if he has any stock left overs from somebody going to big valves. Maybe he could get rid of them pretty cheap. as far ask gaskets use i think its caller permabond or something like that. basically silicon..

Call glenn he should be able to get you fixed up for pretty cheap as long as you can do the work yourself


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Pout until the wife asks you what's wrong. In a very sad way (you have to be very theatrical at this point, tears would help) tell her you don't know exactly what went wrong, you wanted to take her on a romantic moon light ride and enjoy the stars with the most important woman in your life. She'll feel so sorry for you, she'll let you pawn her wedding band to buy the parts you need to fix your bike.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


HAHAHA LOL I love it!!!!!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

can you send me glens info .not sure who he is


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

pm sent another source would be godspeed atv, a sponser on here. I completely forgot about him or i would have mentioned him first

Godspeedatv Trey Cook @ (601)-410-4398


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

brute650i said:


> as far ask gaskets use i think its caller permabond or something like that. basically silicon..



Rtv gasket maker is what i use for my gaskets. best stuff i have found.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Rtv gasket maker is what i use for my gaskets. best stuff i have found.


same here


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Rtv gasket maker is what i use for my gaskets. best stuff i have found.


I think he's talking about valve seals.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*I was.* if you pull the valves. the seals should be replaced... not bad $4ish. as forthe cap I use the grey automotive sealer. thanks. Oh and the wife piped up about selling the bruit to take a trip. I told her to send me a postcard.:saevilw:


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Have you checked the guides as well?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

yep. in good shape, thank god. I don't think I could take any more torment from this bike. Been a slow rebuild and wife brings the ATV into every argument somehow. Thier crafty that way.


----------



## jakedogg (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh I get that all the time. My favorite is "Why don't you go F*** your 4wheeler"


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*The good thing about the ATV is if you don't wanna hear it you can Shut it off.*
*there should be a 10 reasons your atv is better than your wife thread somewhere.... :flames:*


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> *The good thing about the ATV is if you don't wanna hear it you can Shut it off.*


2. No matter how much you abuse her she'll never talk back.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

jakedogg said:


> Oh I get that all the time. My favorite is "Why don't you go F*** your 4wheeler"


"I would if I could. I don't have bucket to stand on.":haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha: Boy Oh Boy... The memories. I was told that ALOT.

I'm Single now


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Boy am i glad that my soon to be wife wants to fix the bike the same as i do if not more . shes is always asking me " Hunny whens the wheeler gonna run i wanna get wet and Muddy " I told her idk let me go roll in a pig stiand get wet and muddy . she was like ugh no i wanna ride the wheeler . i was like ok thats cool you furnish the $$Green$$ and she was like ok i will So am i glad to say my wife wants to fix it . but she also wants a 550 XP so i better watch it she may go buy one on me soon .


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

HEY Ormudboy , *be ware* the wedding cake they put some addative in it that changes women . My wife loved jeeps ,boats atv's etc. now she hates all that. The cake will change her. Enjoy it while you can.
OH *and an atv keeps you wet all day*


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Heck yeah man . ill watch for a change . if she has one ill straighen her out with a good ol ride on the bike and remind her what it is all about and yes im always wet on my bike when its out ....=D =O


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ormudboy09 said:


> Heck yeah man . ill watch for a change . if she has one ill straighen her out with a good ol ride on the bike and remind her what it is all about and yes im always wet on my bike when its out ....=D =O




I guess i'm blesed in that area guys. My wife LOVES this stuff....we have been married for 4 years. It seems that every year she gets a little more aggressive and passionate about riding and "beefing up" our bikes. I had a honda 500 foreman and when i got this brute, she was like "ok, now i gotta upgrade to keep up with ya. i think I want a 650 brute"....since then she has changed her mind. shes gonna keep her 450 foreman and pay off our 9 y/o daughters, then go and get what she wants. I'm sure its gonna be something i'll b in the garage with for weeks tinkering with.


----------

